# Fellow Taper in distress



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

so the ole lady gases up (fills up at Filling Station) the kid checks the oil and says its low, car had not sat for 5 mins for more accurate reading, anyway he does not tightn the oil cap and when the ole lady gets home the oil sprayed out and no oil in it,

need help here what do I do now, the motor is fatigued now


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> so the ole lady gases up (fills up at Filling Station) the kid checks the oil and says its low, car had not sat for 5 mins for more accurate reading, anyway he does not tightn the oil cap and when the ole lady gets home the oil sprayed out and no oil in it,
> 
> need help here what do I do now, the motor is fatigued now


Its all good Joe, I will tell you why.

When I was a painting apprentice I had the work van, Mazda Bongo, One weekend i had it I figured I would check the oil etc (The boss wouldn't) It needed a top up so I did, Then we drove it around all week and eveytime time we backed out of a drive we noticed a little oil on the driveways, But no one checked the motor, So I had it the next weekend again and mentioned to my dad it was dripping oil, He said but didn't you check the oil and top it up last week, I said yeah, He said did you put the oil cap back on??? Well my face dropped and I tore off outside to check it under the front seat, And I hadn't put the cap back on, It was still there and the bottom of the seat and everywhere was sprayed in oil, I checked and there was no more oil in the motor at all  And we had been driving it for a week 

I told my father and he said bloody hell, Lucky its not seazed up, You dumb @rse, go get a can of de greaser and container of oil, Clean it up and refill it quick..........So I did.................And then the boss would have had that van for another 5 years or so before he traded it in, So don't worry Joe, If I can get away with it for a week im sure your ole lady can get away with it for one trip......P.S. Sell the car :jester:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

What kind of car? It's odd much oil was lost because of a loose cap and a short drive. Are you sure they're being truthful? Somethings seems amiss.:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Its all good Joe, I will tell you why.
> 
> When I was a painting apprentice I had the work van, Mazda Bongo, One weekend i had it I figured I would check the oil etc (The boss wouldn't) It needed a top up so I did, Then we drove it around all week and eveytime time we backed out of a drive we noticed a little oil on the driveways, But no one checked the motor, So I had it the next weekend again and mentioned to my dad it was dripping oil, He said but didn't you check the oil and top it up last week, I said yeah, He said did you put the oil cap back on??? Well my face dropped and I tore off outside to check it under the front seat, And I hadn't put the cap back on, It was still there and the bottom of the seat and everywhere was sprayed in oil, I checked and there was no more oil in the motor at all  And we had been driving it for a week
> 
> I told my father and he said bloody hell, Lucky its not seazed up, You dumb @rse, go get a can of de greaser and container of oil, Clean it up and refill it quick..........So I did.................And then the boss would have had that van for another 5 years or so before he traded it in, So don't worry Joe, If I can get away with it for a week im sure your ole lady can get away with it for one trip......P.S. Sell the car :jester:



hey caz it is N american brand they can,t take it


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> What kind of car? It's odd much oil was lost because of a loose cap and a short drive. Are you sure they're being truthful? Somethings seems amiss.:blink:



Sheesh Rooker it is a Cavalier mint well was, just touched up paint on intire car, was a half hour this is not up for us to accept


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> so the ole lady gases up (fills up at Filling Station) the kid checks the oil and says its low, car had not sat for 5 mins for more accurate reading, anyway he does not tightn the oil cap and when the ole lady gets home the oil sprayed out and no oil in it,
> 
> need help here what do I do now, the motor is fatigued now


what do you mean fatigued, do you mean ceased???

If the car can still turn over, your good,,,,, kind of, expect a shorter life from it. If it don't turn over then,,,,,, I don't want to be the bearer of bad news

But, if it over heated, something electrical may of went,,,battery, some form of wiring etc.... You might half/have:whistling2:to put a large wrench or socket on the fly wheel (crank shaft) to see if it turns.

If you can get it running, put some Lucas oil treatment in it:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> what do you mean fatigued, do you mean ceased???
> 
> If the car can still turn over, your good,,,,, kind of, expect a shorter life from it. If it don't turn over then,,,,,, I don't want to be the bearer of bad news
> 
> ...




why is it up to us to have a shorter life span on our car


----------

